# Florida Crypt



## guppyman7476 (Jan 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever gotten a Florida Crypt? I don't know the scientific name for it. Its rooted and the stems are like stalks. I also got a green Wenditti. I got both from WalMart. I like Crypts because they seem very easy to grow.

Ken


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Any idea what species this "Flordia Crypt" is? It can't be native.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, I can assure you there are no native Florida crypts. If you are getting it from Walmart, I would be suspicious that it is even a crypt. Any pics?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I have seen this Florida Crypt at my local fish store. The scientific name was one that I have never seen. I might be able to get more detail Friday night if they still have it in stock.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I think someone may be capitalizing on the crypts found in Texas and Florida. These plants were introduced there. We have some nice pictures from the expedition that Paul K and Steve Pituch did not too long ago.

Anyway, they would be C. beckettii, C. wendtii and C. undulata. If I recall, they were the species documented in those rivers. Perhaps this mysterious Florida Crypt is one of them?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I saw that on my most recent order sheet and got some just out of curiousity. For the record, it's definately NOT a Cryptocoryne. Although, if it's suitable for long term aquarium use it might be a nice substitute for a Crypt or Barclaya, depending on how big it gets.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone have a pic?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think that the term, Florida crypt is applied to _Physostegia purpurea_, a north American marsh plant whose leaves superficially resemble crypt leaves, except for a more pronounced midrib. It has a flower stalk with purple flowers. See Kasselmann, p. 402, English edition.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's it Paul, thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I found some of that plant locally and it did _not_ do well. I believe it does not tolerate the temperatures we commonly see in aquaria. I'll venture that 70f is about the most it could take for extended periods.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

I was wondering about those. Our warehouse manager just had to have some and ordered 50 pots of it. I guess I drop a few in tanks and see how they grow out if at all.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, so far the Florida Crypt which isn't actually a crypt at all is doing very well in excessively hard 76 degree water. I think that this will grow into a huge plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Send a picture. Even if it isn't a crypt, we can make it an honorary crypt. :-s


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I saw a plant at a LFS today that looked to be sourced from FAN. The tag said _Physostegia leptophylla_. Is that a valid species? I'm not sure, but it definitely wasn't _P. purpurea_.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Here you go.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the picture. Definitely a stem plant! I will be interested to find out how well it grows in your aquarium, whether or not it can be propagated like other stem plants, etc.


----------



## rudeanduncouth (Jan 10, 2005)

Wish I would have seen this thread earlier. I have one of these guys. It was doing so good in the store I work at, I brought it home and it immediately shriveled up. It is still alive, and growing quite well oddly enough. But all the leaves are still shriveled up. All my other plants are nice and healthy. No idea what ir's problem is.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I ran across a reference to Physostegia leptophylla on a site about protected species in South Carolina. Or maybe it was North Carolina. Apparently Physostegia leptophylla is an old name given back in the early 1900's. At least two other Physostegia species were mentioned. Whether or not P. leptophylla will remain as a valid species or not is unclear. I got the impression that taxonomists have not looked at Physostegia very much recently.


----------

